# Posting for Posting sake



## cwarren72 (Oct 26, 2006)

Is it just me or has there been a lot of people posting and creating threads for what seems like no reason other then to get their post count up.... Before you say it "yes" I know the ironey of posting this thread to talk about others posting sillt threads....... i won't mention any names but there is one that seems to stand out to me a lot lately......Hor*y


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeah, but she's sexy so it's ok.


----------



## cwarren72 (Oct 26, 2006)

who???? lol I never mentioned any names...but if you were refering to a little sixteen year old girl I would only say a bit young don't you think?


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 26, 2006)

Not for me, i like them between 16 years & 1 day to 16 years & 6 months.


----------



## cam (Oct 26, 2006)

W.T.B*Y isnt bad either lol


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Oct 26, 2006)

cwarren72 said:


> i won't mention any names but there is one that seems to stand out to me a lot lately......Hor*y



cwarren we have been here before several times. I personally think its great that people like her will chat happily to people and if you don't like it then start your own website and choose who you want on it. I would love to use much stronger language against you but our of respect for Horsey and the people who run this site i won't.


----------



## jordo (Oct 26, 2006)

Well to be honest I haven't seen a reptile related thread from a certain 16 year old yet, it doesn't overly worry me though except when they take over the herp threads.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh grow up. It's Chit Chat. Since when was there a post limit? if you hat eme so much, why pm me asking to see a photo of me hmm?


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

I've made more reptile-related forums than random ones. If you don't see them, then that's your problem.
By the way, stop calling me "that certain 16 year old" call me Horsy or Jess for christ's sake. Stop playing little games.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh and just to say it; I'm not posting boards on chit chat to get up my post count for god's sakes. It's to talk to my friends all in one area rather than 50 thousand different pms about the same subjects.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Oct 26, 2006)

hun I would just like to say I really like your attitude


----------



## Hornet_7 (Oct 26, 2006)

Well while were here getting our posts up I may as well to. I dont see anything wrong with having a chat.


----------



## dee4 (Oct 26, 2006)

Are you for real, this threadcoming from someone who started a thread "Toobs are back" :lol: 

and quote
I was coming through Tamworth the other night and stopped to get fuel and there they were ....Toobs...Under the big sign saying Back by popular demand.....Sweet lol
Un qoute


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 26, 2006)

Looks like we're in for another interesting night.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

Why is it that people either love me or hate me? There's never an inbetween. Every board I go on, someone's bagging me out and someone's backing me up. God.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

He's such a fool. He pmed me asking for my photo and I had not yet seen this board so I directed him to that pic forum. Then he messages back saying "How can I see the special ones" after I'd posted on here. Jesus.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 26, 2006)

Horsy said:


> Why is it that people either love me or hate me? There's never an inbetween. Every board I go on, someone's bagging me out and someone's backing me up. God.



Don't worry Jess, i love you.. and that's all that matters.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

I know you do < 3 Why aren't you on msn by the way?


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 26, 2006)

My girlfriend is on there..


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 26, 2006)

i like bikinis,!!!!!.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 26, 2006)

I meant my ex girlfriend.. I don't have a girlfriend i swear baby, you're the only one for me.


----------



## SlothHead (Oct 26, 2006)

I am indifferent


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

There's no excuse Mister


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

> I meant my ex girlfriend.. I don't have a girlfriend i swear baby, you're the only one for me



Haha. LIES. I don't care. I cheat on you anyway


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 26, 2006)

Fair enough Jess.. we can do one of those things where we all hook up together then... what's that called?


----------



## jordo (Oct 26, 2006)

Horsy said:


> I've made more reptile-related forums than random ones. If you don't see them, then that's your problem.
> By the way, stop calling me "that certain 16 year old" call me Horsy or Jess for christ's sake. Stop playing little games.



Damn I new I should have kept my mouth shut 
Yes Jess you are right I must have missed your reptile related threads. I don't mind off topic threads or else I would have moved to another site like other people who only want to talk herps have :|
Sorry...
*quitely backs away*
(no offence intended to anyone)


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

One night stands?

isnt it funny that that warren hasnt returned.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

> Damn I new I should have kept my mouth shut
> Yes Jess you are right I must have missed your reptile related threads. I don't mind off topic threads or else I would have moved to another site like other people who only want to talk herps have
> Sorry...
> *quitely backs away*
> (no offence intended to anyone)



-Patpat-
I forgive you.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 26, 2006)

No, i meant one of those group conversation thingy's. You just have a dirty mind..


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 26, 2006)

It's a forum, get used to it, newer memebers means more things that will annoy the older members. this forum has boomed.


----------



## tan (Oct 26, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> i like bikinis,!!!!!.


 
Just the bikinis Rob, or what comes in them?:lol:


----------



## cam (Oct 26, 2006)

How come i cant see the bikinis. lol


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

HAHAHA. Only when it comes to you.

But yes, we should. Who should we invite? J&C, Lucas, Alumba, Buddha. Hmmm who else?


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

> It's a forum, get used to it, newer memebers means more things that will annoy the older members. this forum has boomed.



Who was that directed at?


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 26, 2006)

And i mean the "get used to it" in the nicest possible way, but it happens with every forum.


----------



## cwarren72 (Oct 26, 2006)

Firstly no one is hating anyone so lets clear that up right away. Secondly Scarpent_Lady you can use what ever language you want but it will only go to show you as shallow with no ability to allow someone to ask a question without incurring your snide childish remarks.
Now to dee4 I enjoy chit chat (as you will find I have made well known in the past) but the point i was leading to is that primarily most people post a lot of things in and around herps (aussie_pythons) as well as other fun and interesting tid bits. Not just fun and interesting tid bits. So I ask has anyone else noticed??? Horsy just to re-affirm I hate no one I was just making an observation and just so you also know I like some of your post just wish you would also put some of your enthusiam into herp threads


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 26, 2006)

yeah the things you find in bikinis are pretty cool too.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 26, 2006)

...


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 26, 2006)

Horsy said:


> HAHAHA. Only when it comes to you.



Yeah typical.. you women always treat me like a piece of meat. A very sexy piece of meat albeit.


----------



## tan (Oct 26, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> yeah the things you find in bikinis are pretty cool too.


 
I have seen men in bikinis!:lol:


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

I do bloody put herp threads but how many am I supposed to make when I havent even gotten my first herp yet? That comes in a few weeks. I didn't realize how offended you would be because I want t oget to know the people I've taken a liking to or am bored and feel like chatting about something other that herps. Just because this is a reptile-based forum, there is a Chit Chat board for a reason. I believe it's there to talk about things other than herps, as it clearly stats in the description.


----------



## cwarren72 (Oct 26, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> Yeah, but she's sexy so it's ok.


Horsy this is why I wanted to know what you looked like.....thankyou.....

don't try and make it sound like something it isn't.....basically don't flatter yourself.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

> Yeah typical.. you women always treat me like a piece of meat. A very sexy piece of meat albeit.



Those other women can back off. Horsy's in the house.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

> don't try and make it sound like something it isn't.



Okay so what exactly did this mean after you saw my pic?



> cwarren72
> Wrinkley Snake
> Subscriber Join Date: Jan 2004
> Location: NSW Country
> ...


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 26, 2006)

tan,- i dont like men in bikinis unless its me. hot babes only.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 26, 2006)

Horsy said:


> Who was that directed at?



The thread starter, I'm not being nasty, I'm just throwing my two cents in.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 26, 2006)

Again quite typical.. women fighting over me.. *sigh* What a life..


----------



## stokedapollo (Oct 26, 2006)

tis ok horsy i like ya
and there are sections for non herp related stuff 
wich means (to me) that chit vhat is allowed
or other subjects???


----------



## cwarren72 (Oct 26, 2006)

Who was offended??? Only thing I have found offensive is when you just tried to make something sem like it wasn't...


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

> The thread starter, I'm not being nasty, I'm just throwing my two cents in.



Oh that's alright then. I thought maybe it was to me.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 26, 2006)

If anything, postwhores (excuse the term but you know what i mean) keep a things alive.


----------



## jordo (Oct 26, 2006)

Horsy - What reptile are you getting?


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 26, 2006)

I have a belly button


----------



## tan (Oct 26, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> tan,- i dont like men in bikinis unless its me. hot babes only.


 
pics or it didn't happen!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## jordo (Oct 26, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> I have a belly button



You too? We're not alone anymore


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

> Horsy - What reptile are you getting?



Snake xD


----------



## Greebo (Oct 26, 2006)

Rule 5
No flooding of the forums. Posts must be meaningful and not waste the time of other site users.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 26, 2006)

Greebo said:


> Rule 5
> No flooding of the forums. Posts must be meaningful and not waste the time of other site users.



Stop wasting my time then!


----------



## cwarren72 (Oct 26, 2006)

to all concerned, do you not realise yet that silly angry based comments attempting to attack or upset me even slighty with those said comments is just a waste of time... I will continue to ask questions and make comments all while attempting not to upset to many people. So you all know (including Horsy) I am still liking this thread becasue it gets people thinking and not just chatting...loving it lol


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 26, 2006)

I think all of her posts have been replying to another.
Or is the rule meant to read "thread"
a post is different from a thread.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

All my posts/threads have a meaning. I dont just go "posting for a the point of posting" I ask people questions and get others talking and interacting about things other than herps.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 26, 2006)

tan, well err there actually is one some where in that really long "post a pic of yourself" thread from a few months back, longtom posted them. I was naked but they painted a pink bikini on them and my fetish for bikinis grew from there.


----------



## OdessaStud (Oct 26, 2006)

Why is it that people either love me or hate me? There's never an inbetween. Every board I go on, someone's bagging me out and someone's backing me up. God.Quote Horsehead
Thats because your a silly little girl that joins forums to stir up trouble with the members and generally show how bad your upbringing has really been.I pitty you sweetheart mr bredli loves you and im sure many others do so you dont have to show your chest and talk about how well endowed you are I wouldnt call that a fun topic Oooops so sorry the 16 Year Old Little Girl is having a ball, so a bit of childish fun is ok but where does the line get drawn????.Enjoy your 5 secs of fame little girl it wont last.
Odie


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 26, 2006)

Trueblue.
No pics no care.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 26, 2006)

OdessaStud said:


> Why is it that people either love me or hate me? There's never an inbetween. Every board I go on, someone's bagging me out and someone's backing me up. God.Quote Horsehead
> Thats because your a silly little girl that joins forums to stir up trouble with the members and generally show how bad your upbringing has really been.I pitty you sweetheart mr bredli loves you and im sure many others do so you dont have to show your chest and talk about how well endowed you are I wouldnt call that a fun topic Oooops so sorry the 16 Year Old Little Girl is having a ball, so a bit of childish fun is ok but where does the line get drawn????.Enjoy your 5 secs of fame little girl it wont last.
> Odie



I wouldn't say love you, but I see your point(s) and agree with them on a regular basis.


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 26, 2006)

ill just sit back and have a bourbon and read this thread all night lol popcorn anyone ?


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 26, 2006)

yes please


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

> im sure many others do so you dont have to show your chest and talk about how well endowed you are I wouldnt call that a fun topic



I have never showed off my chest. In a picture of you standing with a friend, naturally your body is shown. The only times I said "Aren't my boobs huge?" was when I put up a fake pic of a very fat girl in a bikini when asked to show a pic of myself in a bikini and said that as a joke. And the "aren't I so hot in this bikini?" I have never referred to myself as hot or even attractive, that's peoples own opinions.

EDIT: I have never joined a thread to stir up trouble. Generally I make my own threads about htings then people come in and say whatever. I joine dthis one because I was the key example of a person who "posts to get post counts up" so I have every right to come in here and contradict him.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 26, 2006)

aww come on xeno, i know you really wanna see.!!

Ive only got the uncut version he took when i was having a bush shower on a herp trip out west, that he e-mailed me when we got back. good friends huh.


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 26, 2006)

Cwarren you are also guilty of starting threads that some people might find pointless, so get off your high Horsy and wake up to yourself.


Donk


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 26, 2006)

hobbo1972 said:


> ill just sit back and have a bourbon and read this thread all night lol popcorn anyone ?



Just finished em today, 5L jugs
The one on the left is 4L of bourbon


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 26, 2006)

OdessaStud said:


> so a bit of childish fun is ok but where does the line get drawn????



She's legal, so there is no line.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 26, 2006)

Xenogenesis said:


> Just finished em today, 5L jugs
> The one on the left is 4L of bourbon



Ahh thanks for the pic.
Got a friend here that used to make there own spirits & I knew there was something I wanted to talk to them about


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 26, 2006)

your a sick man mr bredli, give me some.!


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 26, 2006)

Bah, Turn the testosterone down a little MrBredi, your views and posts are clouded by your manhood.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

> so get off your high Horsy and wake up to yourself.



Hahahaha. Loving the reference.


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 26, 2006)

Xenogenesis said:


> Just finished em today, 5L jugs
> The one on the left is 4L of bourbon



ahhhhh moonshine LOL


----------



## Ktngrl (Oct 26, 2006)

wow.this is interesting...........Here I thought this was all about snakes!!!!! saves me signing up to letsgetnasty.com!


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 26, 2006)

*Yawn*
And then the forum imploded.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

I think we do need to make a group community where all our mates can come and chat together.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 26, 2006)

hobbo, i'll have you know i carbon filter all the impurites out of my moonshine, 1 drop per seccond, only just finished filtering 16L thismorning. 24hours a day since sunday.


----------



## alumba (Oct 26, 2006)

just goin shop for half carton of bundy please keep posting it should be a good night


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 26, 2006)

ok ill be on the next plane to your place uggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh LOL


----------



## alumba (Oct 26, 2006)

to mr bredli it is all about snakes


----------



## alumba (Oct 26, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

Hahaha Matt.


----------



## alumba (Oct 26, 2006)

i love it when your on jess it usually ends up a good night
keep it up mate


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

Haha. Oh I'm glad people bashing me online provides you will such good entertainment.
I HAVE FEELINGS MATT


----------



## OdessaStud (Oct 26, 2006)

Horsy said:


> Why is it that people either love me or hate me? There's never an inbetween. Every board I go on, someone's bagging me out and someone's backing me up. God.


It was the little girl who i quoted not me saying it about me cause I dont care 
But cheers anyways
Odie


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't think there is much more i can say on this subject without either getting suspended or having the child protection agency kick down my door.


----------



## alumba (Oct 26, 2006)

hahaha doin a good job of taking care of them


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

> It was the little girl who i quoted not me saying it about me cause I dont care
> But cheers anyways
> Odie



Everyone realized that. You're pretty stupid if you think we didn't.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Oct 26, 2006)

Horsy I'm with you lets begin another forum. To bad im a hopeless computer person! 
Cwarren whatever you have to say to me say it in public dont bother PMing me behind everyone else and goading me.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 26, 2006)

lol np, Havn't been paying too much attention to the going ons of recent times that appear to have cause WW3 - ONLINE! ITS THE END OF OUR E-LIVES! LOL!


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Oct 26, 2006)

Well MrBredili can you handle 2 of us?? i'm 18 so you've got no worries!


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

You better make it Mac or I'll get accused of making threads for post counts.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 26, 2006)

Serpant_Lady said:


> Well MrBredili can you handle 2 of us?? i'm 18 so you've got no worries!



Hell yes!


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

Ohohohoho. He'll have no complaints.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 26, 2006)

Life is good. 8)


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 26, 2006)

Rofl.


----------



## alumba (Oct 26, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> Life is good. 8)


 


for you maybe


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Oct 26, 2006)

this thread is actually going somewhere! im glad to hear it MrBredili!


----------



## cwarren72 (Oct 26, 2006)

da_donkey if you bothered to read earlier post in this thread you would have no need to make your stupid comment but yet again as always you have a manner about you that sees you make comments that are uninformed and basically just an attempt to add fuel to the fire. I am not sure when it started but somewhere along the line your commets directed at me became more and more over the top so why not just keep them to a minimum


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 26, 2006)

Fighting over who gets you tear your testicles from your.. erm nevermind


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Oct 26, 2006)

cwarren your serious contribution to this thread is interfering with the mindless babble of people who don't have something stuck where it shouldn't be.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

I made a board like you wanted mac.
OHNOES IMMA GET EBASHED!!11oneslash//!!1!!


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 26, 2006)

And then the nerd within comes out.... .


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 26, 2006)

Xenogenesis said:


> Fighting over who gets you tear your testicles from your.. erm nevermind


 
forehead ???


:lol: only joking :lol: 
please dont bite


----------



## freddy (Oct 26, 2006)

i think we need a hundred post limit per day


----------



## OdessaStud (Oct 26, 2006)

Horsy said:


> Everyone realized that. You're pretty stupid if you think we didn't.[/QUOTE
> LISTEN LITTLE GIRL you have called me a few names over the last few days and Im about over your crap.Go read Dolly magazine like a good little girl and leave the grown ups to their forum.You have asked stuff all advise about snakes and always turn the posts into some love starved dating service for your own personal humor.As for your 18 year old counterpart pftt I recon theres a corner opposite yours just for her too!!!!
> Odie
> 
> Ohh you offended?? sorry NOT!! dont act like a troll if you dont want to be treated like one!!!!


----------



## inthegrass (Oct 26, 2006)

7 pages of ******!!!!!! jmo.
cheers.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 26, 2006)

Serpant_Lady said:


> this thread is actually going somewhere! im glad to hear it MrBredili!



It certainly is going somewhere beautiful. Why don't you and Jess come on over Friday night. I'll get some champagne (lots of it  ), chocolate dipped strawberries, i'll place rose petals all over the bed, light some candles & incense, put on some Barry White, and then i'll take the two of you on a journey, a journey of love, romance.... and pleasure... 8)


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes, forehead jeramie85


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 26, 2006)

Cwarren (you must be warren off "somthing about mary") "dont touch my ears" "franks and beans franks and beans"

Mate i have said bugger all comments about your kind self, so dont flatter yourself with even the smallest thought that i even think about your sad self.

You infact are the person that continues to tell the newbies that i am so mean and have nothing to offer, mate i have helped more people regarding there herps than yove had encounters with George Michale.

So why dont you take your own advice and go back to your dream world where you are the master.


Love to love you 

xoxoxo


Donk


----------



## cwarren72 (Oct 26, 2006)

I also find it interesting that the few people in this thread (like many other threads) that come in and stir the pot are children M&F. Maybe Greebs can kick them out lol .....go Greebs....but honestly guys and Gals some of you need to wake up to yourselves. this is not a dating site, this is not a general chit chat site. While the owners, Admins and mods have allowed us to have a chit chat area it is now and always has been a site dedicated to herps and everything herp. So you all need to ask yourselves why you are here. Silly and childish comments only go to prove yourself to be silly and childish. And Serpent_lady I PM'd you to attempt to save you any undue embarresment but if you like I would be happy to post here in public view what my PM was to you....


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

Stop being a hypocrite. It's okay for you to call me a stupid little girl, a slut, someone who strives off attention, etc but I'm not allowed to retaliate? Stop trying to make this a one-sided arguement and learn to take it back if you dish it out.


----------



## fisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Horsy said:


> Why is it that people either love me or hate me? There's never an inbetween. Every board I go on, someone's bagging me out and someone's backing me up. God.



ask yourself that question, not us


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 26, 2006)

All arguements are fair, but as stated before, This is not a dating site, so keep it in your pants MrBredli.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 26, 2006)

Xeno, read my signature...


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Oct 26, 2006)

Whoa Odie
I respect you and your knowledge. I really found it impolite and childish the way cwarren started naming names. Just coz i'm friends with horsy don't mean you can abuse me too. If you dont like it dont read it. However if thats the way you are going to treat me


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 26, 2006)

cwarren72 said:


> I also find it interesting that the few people in this thread (like many other threads) that come in and stir the pot are children M&F. Maybe Greebs can kick them out lol .....go Greebs....but honestly guys and Gals some of you need to wake up to yourselves. this is not a dating site, this is not a general chit chat site. While the owners, Admins and mods have allowed us to have a chit chat area it is now and always has been a site dedicated to herps and everything herp. So you all need to ask yourselves why you are here. Silly and childish comments only go to prove yourself to be silly and childish. And Serpent_lady I PM'd you to attempt to save you any undue embarresment but if you like I would be happy to post here in public view what my PM was to you....




#*115* 

 




Today, 08:20 PM 


 da_donkey



vbmenu_register("postmenu_656707", true); 
Mature Snake
Join Date: Jun 2005
Location: Central Coast
Posts: 524 


Cwarren (you must be warren off "somthing about mary") "dont touch my ears" "franks and beans franks and beans"

Mate i have said bugger all comments about your kind self, so dont flatter yourself with even the smallest thought that i even think about your sad self.

You infact are the person that continues to tell the newbies that i am so mean and have nothing to offer, mate i have helped more people regarding there herps than yove had encounters with George Michale.

So why dont you take your own advice and go back to your dream world where you are the master.


Love to love you 

xoxoxo


Donk


----------



## cwarren72 (Oct 26, 2006)

da_donkey as I said.....silly and childish and can you tell me was I supposed to be worried about your idiotic comments???? Not sure ..... This is just the sort of comments made by you that prove you to be idiotic narrow minded belignerant and over foolish. You can keep your gay love to yourself thanks. so what you got???


----------



## OdessaStud (Oct 26, 2006)

Horsy said:


> Stop being a hypocrite. It's okay for you to call me a stupid little girl, a slut, someone who strives off attention, etc but I'm not allowed to retaliate? Stop trying to make this a one-sided arguement and learn to take it back if you dish it out.


Your words Little Girl i respect the members of this forum far too much to use such vulgar words.Thankyou for proving my point I just hope you dont kiss your mother with that mouth 
Odie


----------



## alumba (Oct 26, 2006)

Mr. bredli you romantic but i guess your pretty old, still listening to Barry white 


Odie this forum is for people of all ages and if they want to talk a hole lot of nothing let them after all it is chit chat and you don’t have to be in this thread JMO:|


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 26, 2006)

Have done Mrbre, It lacks literacy. regardless of tounge and cheek, this is a family forum about herpetology, with a section dedicated to chitchat. Note there is no section for dating and dirty talk. Keep it in your pants.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

No you just hint around them by saying I stand on a street corner. It's calling me the exact same name is definition terms. You are no better than me as you choose to believe you are. In fact, you are lower than me because I'm just a "Little girl" as you so oftenly put it and yet you are so "grown up and mature" yet still resort to picking on people younger than you. Does that make you feel big and tough Odie? To bully 16 year olds?


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 26, 2006)

Xenogenesis said:


> Have done Mrbre, It lacks literacy. regardless of tounge and cheek, this is a family forum about herpetology, with a section dedicated to chitchat. Note there is no section for dating and dirty talk. Keep it in your pants.



Don't worry it'll stay in my pants, except for when i get it out to slap you on the forehead of course.


----------



## dee4 (Oct 26, 2006)

cwarren72 said:


> Now to dee4 I enjoy chit chat (as you will find I have made well known in the past) but the point i was leading to is that primarily most people post a lot of things in and around herps (aussie_pythons) as well as other fun and interesting tid bits. Not just fun and interesting tid bits. So I ask has anyone else noticed??



Pffft Get over yourself dude, we all know what you were getting at I was just having a laugh:lol: . Didn't you see the ":lol: " after the post


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 26, 2006)

Thats a bit below the belt Horsy, you're obviously not so weak and defenceless as to be bullied...


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Oct 26, 2006)

Because felt he was saving me the embarrassment

"I now understand why you have over reacted so greatly in the poor manner you just did after reading some of your posts especially the one Getting my post numbers up. I find it amusing that narrow minded people like yourself are the ones who should create your own web site and decide who can enter. You have totally totally over reacted to this thread and it is almost amusing. I have every right to ask a question like this especially since I have been a member of this site for just a little longer then some... i have seen people come and go some really good ones and some like you. So do your worst and see if it bothers me in any way."


----------



## alumba (Oct 26, 2006)

Xenogenesis said:


> Have done Mrbre, It lacks literacy. regardless of tounge and cheek, this is a family forum about herpetology, with a section dedicated to chitchat. Note there is no section for dating and dirty talk. Keep it in your pants.


 

:lol: he cant keep it in his pants coz he likes to where crotch less bikinis. No sorry that’s true-blue
LOL :lol:


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

Bullying consists of someone saying things to hurt another's feelings emotionally, pshyically or mentally. How is it alright for everyone else to muck around and have fun but when I do it I get called a hooker on a street corner? I don't appreciate that and therefore it's considered bullying.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 26, 2006)

alumba, I only like crotchless bikinis if they're latex or leather.


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 26, 2006)

hold on guys i need another drink more popcorn anyone


----------



## slip_phreak (Oct 26, 2006)

and then the board spontaneously combusted


----------



## alumba (Oct 26, 2006)

me i perfer the ones you can eat..

You go jess hold no punches now

you too serpant lady love it when you all talk dirty:lol:


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 26, 2006)

slip_phreak said:


> and then the board spontaneously combusted



stole my line!


----------



## OdessaStud (Oct 26, 2006)

Horsy said:


> No you just hint around them by saying I stand on a street corner. It's calling me the exact same name is definition terms. You are no better than me as you choose to believe you are. In fact, you are lower than me because I'm just a "Little girl" as you so oftenly put it and yet you are so "grown up and mature" yet still resort to picking on people younger than you. Does that make you feel big and tough Odie? To bully 16 year olds?


Nah if i want to bully a kid Ive got 3 of my own 22 and younger,you are the one whom came in and stirred up the male community with your filthy mouth and insinuendos and oh honey ill drink with you crap>???come on you wanted every one to think you were older and If you were id shut my mouth.You are stepping on very dangerous grounds if you think everyone you talk to and flirt with online will take it as a joke.THEY DONT thats how little girls get hurt or god forbid end up dead,hence its up to us "grown up and mature"people to try and make them see how they are portraying themselves and how silly so called funny remarks can taken the wrong way,
Odie


----------



## dee4 (Oct 26, 2006)

hobbo1972 said:


> hold on guys i need another drink more popcorn anyone




I've got the BUNDY


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 26, 2006)

OdessaStud said:


> Nah if i want to bully a kid Ive got 3 of my own 22 and younger,you are the one whom came in and stirred up the male community with your filthy mouth and insinuendos and oh honey ill drink with you crap>???come on you wanted every one to think you were older and If you were id shut my mouth.You are stepping on very dangerous grounds if you think everyone you talk to and flirt with online will take it as a joke.THEY DONT thats how little girls get hurt or god forbid end up dead,hence its up to us "grown up and mature"people to try and make them see how they are portraying themselves and how silly so called funny remarks can taken the wrong way,
> Odie



Nice one! Now how am i going to convince her to meet me.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2006)

How is calling me names going to make me take your advice? I never hid my age, it's been on my profile since I started for everyone to see. They asked how old I was and I said 16. If I look older that that's the way god made me. Deal with it. I highly doubt you car eif I end up dead anyway, you'd appreciate me being gone I'm sure.


----------



## slip_phreak (Oct 26, 2006)

hehe sorry xenogenesis... hows the fact that the universe is gradually slowing down at which point it will collapse in on itself rendering any human endevour ultimately pointless sound? lol Just trying to put the whole argument into some kind of perspective in the grand scheme of things


----------



## cwarren72 (Oct 26, 2006)

dee4 ...sorry no I didn't notice that so if my comments to you were unjustified then I truly apologise. It is just that certain newer members of this site(who will remain nameless) seem to want to do nothing more then degrade this site by turning it into their own personal site where they just want to seem to cause trouble and drive out long standing good members..It is a shame to see what is happening here...Again dee4 sorry if my comments were unjust...Xenogenesis I agree with you 100% and I think another thing to notice out of all of this is that this is just another fine example of how the same people come into threads and hijack them and take them from what they were intended for....When are these people going to be stopped????? Greebo big fella where are you ??


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 26, 2006)

OdessaStud said:


> Nah if i want to bully a kid Ive got 3 of my own 22 and younger,you are the one whom came in and stirred up the male community with your filthy mouth and insinuendos and oh honey ill drink with you crap>???come on you wanted every one to think you were older and If you were id shut my mouth.You are stepping on very dangerous grounds if you think everyone you talk to and flirt with online will take it as a joke.THEY DONT thats how little girls get hurt or god forbid end up dead,hence its up to us "grown up and mature"people to try and make them see how they are portraying themselves and how silly so called funny remarks can taken the wrong way,
> Odie



On that note
MrBredli is a 41year old male with puppies and candy in the back of his trunk, he lives in his mothers basements and...........


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 26, 2006)

i agree with you odie on that one


----------



## Xenogenesis (Oct 26, 2006)

slip_phreak said:


> hehe sorry xenogenesis... hows the fact that the universe is gradually slowing down at which point it will collapse in on itself rendering any human endevour ultimately pointless sound? lol Just trying to put the whole argument into some kind of perspective in the grand scheme of things



Pure poetry mate


----------

